# vpn - peer refused to authenticate: terminating link

## a-l-e-x-x

Следущая проблема: установил Gentoo 2006.0 от Линуксцентра, подключился к своей локальной сети - т.е. могу просматривать ее ресурсы по протоколу http, ядро - 2.6.15-r1 с поддрежкой mppe в качестве модуля. Следуя HowTo с  WiKi начал настраивать VPN - при начале подключения вылазиет следущая ошибка:

```
pppd options in effect:

debug           # (from command line)

nodetach                # (from command line)

logfd 2         # (from command line)

linkname vpn            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/vpn)

dump            # (from command line)

require-mschap-v2               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

name alexx-vpn          # (from /etc/ppp/peers/vpn)

remotename interost             # (from /etc/ppp/peers/vpn)

                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

pty pptp 10.11.2.3  --nolaunchpppd              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/vpn)

mru 1000                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

mtu 1000                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

lcp-echo-failure 10             # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

lcp-echo-interval 10            # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

ipparam vpn             # (from /etc/ppp/peers/vpn)

nobsdcomp               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nodeflate               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nomppc          # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nomppe          # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

using channel 12

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0xef235b0f> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0x1aa6b715> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0x1aa6b715> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfRej id=0x1 <auth chap MS-v2>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xef235b0f> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xef235b0f> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xef235b0f]

peer refused to authenticate: terminating link

sent [LCP TermReq id=0x3 "peer refused to authenticate"]

rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x1 <f9f056bd3dda6968a6e2a98eb62cd2e1>, name = "*"]

Discarded non-LCP packet when LCP not open

rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x1aa6b715]

rcvd [LCP TermAck id=0x3]

Connection terminated.

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script pptp 10.11.2.3  --nolaunchpppd, pid 14057

Script pptp 10.11.2.3  --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 14057), status = 0x0
```

Файл options.pptp:

```
#

# Lock the port

#

lock

#

# We don't need the tunnel server to authenticate itself

#

noauth

#

# Turn off transmission protocols we know won't be used

#

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

#

# We want MPPE

#require-mppe

#

# We want a sane mtu/mru

#

mtu 1000

mru 1000

#

# Time this thing out of it goes poof

#

lcp-echo-failure 10

lcp-echo-interval 10

require-chap

require-mschap

require-mschap-v2
```

Файл /peers/vpn:

```
pty "pptp 10.11.2.3  --nolaunchpppd"

remotename interost

linkname vpn

ipparam vpn

name alexx-vpn

file /etc/ppp/options.pptp
```

Вывод lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ohci_hcd               15876  0 

parport_pc             27972  0 

parport                22472  1 parport_pc

floppy                 47204  0 

pcspkr                  2052  0 

nvidia               3792752  12 

ehci_hcd               23816  0 

uhci_hcd               25104  0 

rtc                    10036  0 

ppp_async               8960  0 

crc_ccitt               2176  1 ppp_async

ppp_synctty             7936  0 

ppp_deflate             4992  0 

pppoe                  11712  0 

pppox                   2568  1 pppoe

arc4                    2048  0 

ppp_mppe                5764  0 

pppoatm                 4864  0 

ppp_generic            21908  7 ppp_async,ppp_synctty,ppp_deflate,pppoe,pppox,ppp_mppe,pppoatm

slhc                    5504  1 ppp_generic

atm                    28852  1 pppoatm

tcp_htcp                3456  0 

nfsd                   76136  0 

8139too                20224  0 

8139cp                 16128  0 

3c59x                  32680  0 

mii                     3968  3 8139too,8139cp,3c59x
```

----------

## ba

 *a-l-e-x-x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> require-chap
> 
> ...

 

1) попробуй оставить только require-mschap-v2 или вообще noauth вместо этого

2) попробуй добавить 

```
-pap

-chap

-mschap

+mschap-v2
```

3) имя пользователя на vpn-е у тебя точно alexx-vpn?

если это все не поможет, то попробуй тоже самое, но только оставляя chap вместо mschap-v2

----------

## a-l-e-x-x

помогло следущее - просто закоментировал все запросы mschap.

```
debug           # (from command line)

nodetach                # (from command line)

logfd 2         # (from command line)

linkname vpn            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/vpn)

dump            # (from command line)

noauth          # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

name alexx-vpn          # (from /etc/ppp/peers/vpn)

remotename interost             # (from /etc/ppp/peers/vpn)

                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

pty pptp 10.11.2.3  --nolaunchpppd              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/vpn)

mru 1000                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

mtu 1000                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

lcp-echo-failure 10             # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

lcp-echo-interval 10            # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

ipparam vpn             # (from /etc/ppp/peers/vpn)

defaultroute            # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nobsdcomp               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nodeflate               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nomppe          # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

using channel 4

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xecccf41a> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0x7aad025e> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0x7aad025e> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1000> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xecccf41a> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xecccf41a]

rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x1 <3922e154ec826de98492657d75cc8fcd>, name = "*"]

sent [CHAP Response id=0x1 <d150d5ec784602cbe280962ea92fe9c00000000000000000ecd072cfe7da49c7e6f1be9f769e037f2aa3f5dea6b86a0500>, name = "alexx-vpn"]

rcvd [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x7aad025e]

rcvd [CHAP Success id=0x1 "S=DCC57A5BBEB78C0634A43E7ADB49EB7C004FD470"]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 192.168.1.1> <compress VJ 0f 01>]

sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x1 <addr 192.168.1.1> <compress VJ 0f 01>]

rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <mppe +H -M +S +L -D -C> <bsd v1 15>]

sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1]

sent [CCP ConfRej id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <mppe +H -M +S +L -D -C> <bsd v1 15>]

rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <addr 10.11.21.113>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 10.11.21.113>]

rcvd [CCP ConfAck id=0x1]

rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x2]

sent [CCP ConfAck id=0x2]

rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x2 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 10.11.21.113>]

local  IP address 10.11.21.113

remote IP address 192.168.1.1

Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 8261)

Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 8261), status = 0x1
```

Т.е. вывод следущий - особой необоходимости в строчках 

```
require-chap

require-mschap

require-mschap-v2
```

 - нету.

В man по pppd сказано, что если эта строчка не указана, но сервер запросил этот протокол, то он осуществится автоматически - т.е. по-видимому происходил конфликт двух подряд идущих запросов.

----------

